# Protest on February 22nd



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I posted this yesterday afternoon in the advocacy forum but given a moderator has not had the opportunity to approve it for that forum, I decided to post it here as it is time sensitive.
*This thread is not intended to stir up a controversy about hunting, racing pigeons, eating meat, the NRA or taking away your rights....so if you have comments about those things...DON"T POST THEM IN THIS THREAD! *What this is about...standing up to an archaic practice, cruelty and caring enough to let your voice be heard and say...no more.

The following is waht I posted on Pigeon Angels and FaceBook. 




I know you must be sick and tired of reading all the posts about the live pigeon shoots in Pennsylvania…I’m sick and tired of it … sad that there is cause to tell you about them. 
I know that some of you may be feeling helpless because you don’t think there is anything you can do to stop them. Maybe you can’t let yourself think about what happens … it’s just too painful. Whatever the reason…the perpetrators are counting on you to not make a stand. They are counting on you being intimated and sad. They are counting of you pretending it is not’t happening…count on you saying nothing… so they can continue.
This Tuesday, February 22nd, there is a protest to the cruel action of lilive pigeon shoots in Pennsylvania. I realized that most, if not all of you can attend in person, still…there is something you can do to participate. Included in this message are the business emails, for the man that allows the shoots on is private property. The goal is to bombard him with the message that we want the shoots to stop.
This is the easy part…all you need to say is this…STOP THE LIVE PIGEON SHOOTS. If you feel you need to say more, please resist making comments that are judgmental or condemning because such comments will take the focus off the goal of stopping the live pigeon shoots.
Please protest on behalf of the innocents that have passed because of this cruel action and for those innocents to follow. Remember…they can’t speak for themselves and we are all they’ve got

Charis

http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...Again.html?soid=1101102704963&aid=yOUOrWB4R8o
If you cannot attend a protest on Tuesday, then please contact all the Carlton Pools locations on Tuesday, Feb. 22 and politely request that owner Joe Solana stop allowing cruel pigeon shoots on his property. Your support will show Joe Solana and his pals that our compassion and strength far outmatches their cruelty and greed. 


Corporate Headquarters 
215-674-8185

Warminister, PA
Phone: 215-674-2083
email: [email protected]

Collegeville, PA
Phone: 610-831-1805
email: [email protected]

West Chester, PA
Phone: 610-459-3334
email: [email protected]

New Britian, PA
Phone: 215-822-1301
email: [email protected]

Trexlertown, PA
Phone: 610-336-4446
email: [email protected]

Branchburg, NJ
Phone: 908-685-1424
email: [email protected]

Tom River, NJ
Phone: 732-244-1359
email: [email protected]


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

In addition...here's a petition to sign.

http://news.change.org/stories/what-do-pigeon-shoots-and-swimming-pools-have-in-common


----------

